# QP FATALITY M25 straight glass.



## blackheart (9/6/20)

Hi fellow vapers does anyone perhaps know where i can get an Fatality straight glass had a slight mishap with mine,i am using the bubble glass now but prefer the straight glass.Thanks in advance for insight into the matter.


----------



## adriaanh (9/6/20)

Sir Vape

https://www.sirvape.co.za/products/new-fatality-25m-replacement-glass?_pos=4&_sid=e2a186e21&_ss=r


----------



## blackheart (9/6/20)

@adriaanh thanks a million just what i was looking for.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

